
California Teenagers Could Sleep Later Under School Start Bill - boulos
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/07/us/california-school-start-times.amp.html
======
tomohawk
This reminds me of the "settled science" that proved that men and women
breathed differently. You see, women's chests moved up and down to breathe,
but men's chests moved in and out.

Of course, the real reason women breathed differently is that corsets were in
style and that limited their breathing options.

Do teenagers really have trouble getting to bed before 11 because of their
intrinsic nature? I doubt it. I never did, and many of my friends never did. I
do recall that acquaintances of mine who didn't have much responsibility
tended to stay up all hours and straggle into school in the morning. It was
hard to feel sorry for them, though. They were pursuing a strategy of
maximizing immediate pleasure instead of a strategy of deferred gratification.

Moving the school day later will make it much harder for teenagers to also
have a job. Many teenagers need that employment.

Many of us learned from the parable of the grasshopper and the ant, and chose
the lifestyle of the ant. Making it harder to be the ant seems
counterproductive.

